# Arpeggiators done in Kontakt-question on them



## dathyr1 (May 5, 2014)

Hello,

I have a question for you great Kontakt programmers just on the Arpeggiators done within Kontakt libraries I use and also one I am using for my own music.

The Arpeggiators in all the various libraries work great in kontakt until you throw a sustain pedal at them. When the sustain pedal is applied, they either stop or they go off and do something abstract. I am comparing them to several VST's such as Omnisphere, Nexus to name a couple which work great with the sustain pedal.

When I apply sustain to the VST's, the arpeggios still keep going and I can add more to them as I play my Midi Guitar to get some neat special effects. Too bad I cant do the same with Kontakt.

So I guess my question is, can Kontakt do better with arpeggios when also using the sustain pedal? I know the arpeggiators are scripted.

Most the time I start an arpeggio with the Midi Guitar, apply the sustain pedal to hold that pattern until I play the next arpeggio pattern and so on. That way I can move gracefully from each chord/pattern. Same doing it on keyboard. Kind of a play and hold with the sustain pedal.

Maybe it cant be done with Kontakt, but thought I would ask.

thanks for any info and take care,

DT


----------



## Luca Capozzi (May 5, 2014)

Look if the arpeggiator feature a Hold mode.


----------



## nosfoe (May 6, 2014)

With scripting this can be done for sure. Not sure if it's in the built in arpeggiator script though.


----------



## dathyr1 (May 6, 2014)

Yes the Arpeggiator that I use which was made by Josef Natterer in my created kontakt instruments and use for creating my music does have a hold feature, but I do not like that method of holding my arpeggios. That method is too hard to control versus using my sustain pedal since I play many of my tracks "live" with my MIDI Guitar.

Ill just have to keep trying different libraries as they come out to see if any of them work with arpeggios and sustain pedal for Kontakt. I am not very good at scripting so I would not know where to begin to modify the one I am using. So far all that I have tried do about the same thing I described in orig. post.

You are all probably saying "Midi Guitar and a sustain pedal"? It works pretty cool and get some great effects using both. I use along with the Midi Guitar my Akai MPK25 keyboard controller which provides my sustain pedal. Have both devices set to midi channel 1. Essentially I am playing a guitar like a keyboard with the use of the sustain pedal.

All normal non arpeggiated Kontakt sounds work great with my setup above.

Anyway, thanks for the replies so far,

DT


----------



## Luca Capozzi (May 6, 2014)

a workaround could be to ignore the standard sustain pedal behaviour


```
SET_CONDITION(NO_SYS_SCRIPT_PEDAL)
```

and, then, use the related midi CC number to change the behaviour of your arpeggiator from standard to hold


```
on controller
   if ($CC_NUM = 64)
       if (%CC[64] = 127)
          $arp_mode := <hold_value>
       else
          $arp_mode := <standard_value>
       end if
end if end on
```

Cheers,
Luca


----------



## dathyr1 (May 6, 2014)

Hi Luca,

Thank you for the example scripting. I will see if I can implement this into one of my patches.

thanks allot,

DT


----------



## dathyr1 (May 6, 2014)

Hi Luca,

As a test I used my keyboard for the test device.

I implemented your scripting in one of my patches and found out I do not want to use the "hold" select, but just the "ARP on" select. 

If I use the "hold" select, notes will start to play the arpeggios on my keyboard while the sustain pedal is on or 127, but have no way of stopping the hold feature once it gets going, it just goes on forever when the pedal is released.

So, With using the "ARP on" select, arpeggios will play when sustain pedal is on and keys on keyboard held down and arpeggios will stop when I release the keys on the keyboard and sustain pedal still on.

Only thing I need to do or restriction with the sustain pedal is still hold it on when I release the keys on the keyboard to have the notes stop playing. Now release the sustain pedal off now and the notes from there on will play as normal, no arpeggios.

So it does work, have to compare it to what I can do with the VST's like Omnisphere. But now at least I have a little more control and can use the sustain pedal.

thanks allot,

DT


----------



## dathyr1 (May 6, 2014)

Hi Luca,

Ok I think I have it now. I switched over to my midi guitar and found I need these settings below in the scripting for the 2 modes.

I use the "ARP hold" select mode for when I have the sustain pedal on.

I use the "normal ARP ON" select mode for when when I have the sustain pedal off.

Note(this is what you indicated in your scripting). So your example scripting works great. Just had to change it to use my script names.

I needed to to play on the guitar to see how things worked. Now in normal ARP on mode(no sustain pedal), arpeggios are sounded only when I play them and works as they normally would.

In the ARP hold mode(sustain pedal down), I can play a chord which turns into arpeggiated notes, lift my hand of the guitar(arpeggio continues to play), until I strike my next chord or notes on the guitar, and then my new arpeggio starts.

It will just take a just little time/practice to learn how to gracefully go between the two modes.

I think with Omnisphere it might be I can do one little bit more to their arpeggiated sounds since the sustain pedal is truely working as a normal sustain feature. But this is great that Kontakt does not shut off the arpeggiated patches now when using sustain pedal as a controller.

take care and you were a big help,

DT


----------



## Levitanus (Aug 18, 2016)

@Declare, just couple days ago we found the solution for this task here https://www.native-instruments.com/forum/threads/toggle-multirack-script-bypass.307788/


----------



## Levitanus (Aug 18, 2016)

@Declare, what does not work?


----------



## EvilDragon (Aug 18, 2016)

Declare said:


> I have a question about the default ARP, in the mode, I like to make this a switch *(just a off and on button)*. I think I have the "*declare*" set the right way, but when I put in the command I keep getting an error. Please see my script below. Is there someone here that can help me with this? I will greatly appreciate it. Thanks



If you're using ui_slider, you have to remove all set_knob_label, set_knob_defval, set_knob_unit commands and replace them with their set_control_par variants.


----------



## EvilDragon (Aug 18, 2016)

No, please read the usage of set_control_par() in KSP reference.


----------



## EvilDragon (Aug 18, 2016)

You are missing the control parameter constant, $CONTROL_PAR_LABEL, etc.


----------



## EvilDragon (Aug 19, 2016)

No, LABEL, not TEXT. TEXT has nothing to do with sliders since they don't have any viewport for text like ui_knobs do.


----------



## Levitanus (Aug 19, 2016)

Just in time can advise not use slider for a switch. There's separate ui_control type "switch". It works well as button and can be automated.
About another tasks a little later


----------



## Lindon (Aug 22, 2016)

Mario has given you the solution just read the manual for setting up switches and sliders...


----------

